# First DIY build



## 20machinm (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm building a low cost gaming rig around the C2D E4300 Allendale.
Part		Details	Price

CPU		            Intel Core2 Duo E4300 @1.8GHz	 £72.97
Motherboard		ABIT Fatal1ty F-I90HD	                  £70.96
RAM		           GeIL 2GB PC6400C4	           £58.74
Case		           Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Black ATX	 £35.24
PSU		           Hiper 580W Type-R Modular	           £79.99
Graphics		  Sapphire X1650 Pro PCI-E	           £55.70
HDD		           160Gb WD1600YS Caviar 16MB	       £35.71
DVD/CD		         ASUS Dual Layer SATAII DVD	        £22.20

TOTAL			£431.51

Anybody got any ideas on how I can push the cost down a bit more, like under £400 preferable. Maybe use a different motherboard/HDD. I like the 16 Mb cache on the HD but I could do with a lower capacity. Cheers


----------



## Grings (Jun 2, 2007)

buy parts individually from aria, ebuyer and saverstore, theyve all got the google checkout save £10 on orders over £30 deal


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 2, 2007)

well for a start you could get a cheaper psu the hiper type r is a nice psu but you could get one just as good (albeit not modular) for around £40ish if you shop around you can get an asus p5b for around £60 shaving another £10 off your price aside from those i cant see any other way of knocking much more £ off that system. id also reccomend a 7600gt over the 1600pro its a tad more expensive but performs a lot better the x16** series werent really that great.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 2, 2007)

does quality cary between the different manufacturers of the 7600gt?


----------



## Grings (Jun 2, 2007)

not really, other than some use non standard (better) heatsinks, and some manufacturer warranties are better than others e.g. i got a bfg with a 'lifetime warranty' where others may only come with a 12 month warranty


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 2, 2007)

20machinm said:


> does quality cary between the different manufacturers of the 7600gt?



If you are looking at Nvidia the top 3 companies are:

BFG
EVGA
XFX

These all offer lifetime (XFX offers double lifetime) warranties.  Each do differ though.  I would say the top brand by far is EVGA and usually cheaper too.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2007)

I would go for XFX or BFG, but not EVGA. I would get a X1650XT if i were you.


----------

